# Dallas McCarver Passes Away: RxMuscle Breaking News



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2017)

*Dallas McCarver Passes Away: RxMuscle Breaking News*

BREAKING NEWS: According to several highly credible sources, we sadly report that Dallas McCarver passed away a few hours ago. We are awaiting further details (as they are mixed) but we can confirm that Dallas is no longer with us.

We are shocked and saddened by this and pass our immediate thoughts and condolences to Dallas McCarver's family and loved ones.

https://youtu.be/oeX72InwhJA


----------



## jackyjaggs (Aug 22, 2017)

[h=2]BODYBUILDER DALLAS MCCARVERDIES AT 26Apparently Choked On Food[/h][FONT=&quot]Bodybuilding superstar Dallas McCarver -- aka "Big Country" -- has died after apparently choking on food at his Florida home, *TMZ Sports* has learned. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We spoke with McCarver's girlfriend, WWE superstar *Dana Brooke*, who says the 26-year-old was found unconscious just after midnight Tuesday morning by a friend at his home shortly after they spoke on the phone.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]McCarver was transported to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead. Law enforcement sources tell TMZ Sports there appears to be no signs of foul play.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Brooke says McCarver told her he was about to make dinner and the last thing he said to her was, "I love you. Goodbye."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Brooke says the cause of death is believed to be choking on food ... and it does not appear McCarver was trying to harm himself.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]McCarver had worked out earlier in the day on Monday and seemed to be doing just fine ... no signs of a medical problem while hitting a chest press with 160 lbs dumbbells.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]McCarver burst on to the bodybuilding circuit when he was 21 and immediately began winning big competitions. He was a 6'1", 300-lb beast who was crazy strong in the weight room.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Just last year, McCarver placed 8th in the 2016 Mr. Olympia competition.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]McCarver had a health scare back in March when he collapsed onstage at the 2017 Arnold Classic Australia ... but he appeared to be doing much better recently.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Brooke tells us the message to McCarver's fans is to stay strong -- that's what he would want.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]R.I.P.
https://youtu.be/waF0XJqGBOk[/FONT]


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 22, 2017)

So sad.  He guest posed here in my hometown just a few months ago.  The guy was phenominal.  So very sad, so very young.  Rip dallas


----------



## ROID (Aug 22, 2017)

No fucking way.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2017)

WWE Star Dana Brooke Mourns the Death of Her Boyfriend Dallas McCarver: ?You Were My Life? 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainm...y-life’/ar-AAqyPNV?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

WWE wrestler Dana Brooke took to social media Tuesday, hours after news broke that her boyfriend, bodybuilder Dallas McCarver, had died, to pay tribute to him.

In a heartfelt message, Brooke called McCarver "the best individual I have ever met."

"So here it goes, I'll try & be short- aug 22 the lord received another angel, who happens 2 be my LIFE- MY Dallas the one WHO ONLY UNDERSTOOD ME! I can speak on the behalf of his family- the love and support you all are showing for him & us is OVERWHELMING!!" Brooke began.

"He had a way with making people laugh!! Dallas was an exceptional body builder, but I didn't see him for that .. I saw him for HIM AND HIS HEART!!" Brooke continued. "He is the best individual I have ever met- my ying to my yang.. finished my sentences and knew what I was thinking before I'd say it!!"

The WWE personality added, "you were my life , you are my life, I still smell u and feel ur presence, NEVER LEAVE MY SIDE -- like I have always asked; and u said NO NEVER Mrs. McCarver -- I had your back and I knew you had mine!!"

In a follow-up post, Brooke noted that she had launched the Dallas McCarver Foundation in his honor. The foundation will benefit underprivileged children, she said.
"This is something he loved ANYONE WHO KNOWS DALLAS KNOWS HIS [love] for children!" Brooke wrote.

Brooke told TMZ that McCarver, 26, was found unconscious shortly after midnight Tuesday in his Florida home. He was pronounced dead at a local hospital.

According to Brooke, it's believed that McCarver died as the result of choking on food. The wrestler said that when she last spoke to McCarver he was preparing to make dinner, and the last thing he said to her was, "I love you. Goodbye."


----------



## JR. (Aug 23, 2017)

Aww man 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackyjaggs (Aug 23, 2017)

http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_18avion2

*TMZ Sports* has obtained the Dallas McCarver 911 call -- made by a friend who found the 26-year-old bodybuilder passed out in his apartment ... after apparently choking on food. 
The friend tried like hell to help McCarver -- performing CPR and other lifesaving maneuvers -- but he wasn't able to bring him back. 
The friend says McCarver had been taking Insulin -- and suggested he may have collapsed because of a medical condition related to the medicine, which usually treats diabetes. 
McCarver had collapsed onstage at a bodybuilding event back in March. It seems the friend believes McCarver may have experienced a similar situation while eating, which led to the fatal choking episode. 
McCarver was transported to a nearby hospital and was pronounced dead early Tuesday morning.


----------

